# New Skid Shoes Needed but can't find any? Help?



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey gang. You have helped me out a bunch before. We have had an 8" snow and a 4" snow here so far in central Ohio. My unit is a Craftsman 23" 10" impeller and a 5hp Tecumseh. 536.886520 Model Code 9228. I put a new carb on it. Replaced the belts. Installed SS Fasteners, changed the oil and that's about it. Like everyone told me it was underpowered. You all were correct, it is way underpowered. Definitely will be looking for a repower option this summer.

The real reason for the post is the skid shoes. The one on the left side has disintegrated and the right one is almost gone. I talked to Sears which was about worthless. They told me the part I need is no longer being produced. My unit calls for 762376-853 Skid Shoes. Is there some kind of a universal set? Or can someone give me a good part number for a set? Should I go steel, synthetic, roller? I'm open to any and all suggestions. You all have been lifesavers for me so far. If I can't find any I will go machine a set out, but I really don't have that kind of time. 

Be safe, and have fun blowing snow. This is my first season ever having one. It's been awesome. Good night all and Thank you!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried: Snow Blower Skids for all makes and models
I've got them on a current machine and used similar on multiple machines I've solid in the past. The can even be used on single bolt skid setups with a little creativity.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have a Murray made Craftsman, skid shoe #1740912bmyp. Go to Amazon, eBay, Jack's

Many are going to a poly shoe found cheap on eBay. I have not but would consider when mine wear out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You should measure the distance for the mounting bolts. On my Troy (MTD) I used some Ariens skids. They are sooooooo much better than the cheap one sided ones that are P/N 1740912BMYP

The stock 1740912BMYP - - > 




These are the Ariens style with a 3" center to center bolt hole mounting. - - > https://www.amazon.com/Ariens-2483859-106500-245995-2483851/dp/B00OZT5FO8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1548961856&sr=8-2&keywords=ariens+skid+shoe

.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think any self-respecting OPE would sell something like this.


I've purchased the poly skids for Ariens at Home Depot. I don't know if they have anything else that might fit, certainly can check on-line.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You should measure the distance for the mounting bolts. On my Troy (MTD) I used some Ariens skids. They are sooooooo much better than the cheap one sided ones that are P/N 1740912BMYP
> 
> These are the Ariens style with a 3" center to center bolt hole mounting.


If you don't own the skids you want to buy, How do you find the center to center? I hit both Amazon links and none of the info listed the C-C.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> Have you tried: Snow Blower Skids for all makes and models
> I've got them on a current machine and used similar on multiple machines I've solid in the past. The can even be used on single bolt skid setups with a little creativity.


I like them also. They are especially good if you have uneven surfaces. I have a couple of neighbors with heaved sidewalks that used to rattle my bucket every time I went over them, not anymore - I glide over them.:smile2:Oh and they are Heavy Duty - will probably outlast the machine JMTC.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

www.searspartsdirect has them for $9.75 each...part number 307912......or check e-bay for that number...it comes up as a 1989 machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Go to Lowe's and get these Craftsman Roller Skids: https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-Rolling-Skid-Shoe/1000655669
I've used them on a Troy Bilt Tracker 2690XP and a Honda HSS1332ATD - They work great!


----------



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

uberT said:


> I think any self-respecting OPE would sell something like this.
> 
> 
> I've purchased the poly skids for Ariens at Home Depot. I don't know if they have anything else that might fit, certainly can check on-line.


You would think so. I live in Ohio so we aren't the snowiest place on earth. But we have been this winter. I have been to 3 different places today. Same answer from each place "I can special order those for you." My local Lowes and Home Depot are special order as well. They can have them in a week or so. That's why I can't get them local.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

weld a plate on the one you have, and go blow some snow.....


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

On my craftsman. I went from the original that were in bad shape to some universal ones.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you don't own the skids you want to buy, How do you find the center to center? I hit both Amazon links and none of the info listed the C-C.


Those skids for the OP's machine list the C to C as 2.5" So the Ariens models wouldn't work unless it has more than one position and the second one is 3" C to C.

.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Xilbus said:


> On my craftsman. I went from the original that were in bad shape to some universal ones.


bad shape is an understatement Xilbus.:devil:


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Measure the mounting holes and look up a pair of ArmorSkids. They’ll improve the handling of your machine and last as long as it does.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

tabora said:


> Go to Lowe's and get these Craftsman Roller Skids: https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-Rolling-Skid-Shoe/1000655669
> I've used them on a Troy Bilt Tracker 2690XP and a Honda HSS1332ATD - They work great!


 My skids aren't bad on my Ariens, but it's almost worth the $30 just to put these on. I have a 1-car garage and I have to "tip toe" my machine back and forth to tuck it away. Not a big deal for me, but the wife would like it. She'll actually do the driveway if she's off, and I'm not.. during a storm. I just think they'd be cool.


----------



## PaulMys (Jan 23, 2019)

Get Armor skids. 



You get what you pay for.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bash,

Have you tried your local small engine repair guy??? Or a local OPE Dealer??? They will have something that fits. It may be a little more. but now isn't the time to be looking for deals...

GLuck, Jay


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I just weld another layer of steel on mine.


----------



## Bash Rip Rock (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, mine is on 2.5 C to C. I am looking at the Armor Skids. Currently, we have no winter weather headed our way. So, I'm still hanging tight. I may weld a piece on. I'm not really sure. But, I wanted to get on here and thank everyone personally for their responses and suggestions. I will let you know what I decide. Unless I do it myself I completely understand you get what you pay for. Thanks again and happy snow blowing!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey man, you really need to check out "Armorskids" you can even but them from the home depot website unless they carry them at your local store. Mine didn't but home depot ships faster and cheaper that from Armorskids website. Man once you get them skid shoes, you will not buy anything else! They are some **** heavy duty skid shoes!


----------



## sheddski (Feb 15, 2019)

ohio is right where MTD is i got mine for my old craftsman on ebay i think 15.00 for 2 black


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Bash Rip Home Depot has them..


These are for 5 and 2.5 spacing fit Murray 27 Inch......


https://www.homedepot.com/p/ARMORsk...-5-in-Slot-Spacing-Set-of-2-ASE2505/300355081


----------

